# Some Natural Patterns



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

So, I'm experimenting with natural patterns....some things still need to be cleaned up in my process, but I'm fairly happy with the results. I don't think the muskies will mind though....

Redhorse Sucker:


















Baby Striper:


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow! Those are nice!!

jeremy


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Damn Paul, hard to believe you just got started painting lures a year ago! I wish I could paint like that, I think this is my 5th year I think and I still suck at it, lol. Too bad you didn't have a bunch of those ready last month, I bet you would have cleaned up at the Butler show. I heard there's another show at Moraine coming up that the 3 rivers chapter of Muskies Inc. is putting on. I guess there weren't too many people at it last year but it's been advertised a bit more this year so maybe it will see a few more people through the door. Not sure on the date though.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah Scott, I will be there...funny you mention it, because I just got off the phone with Jim Burr, 3 Rivers Pres. and reserved my table at the show! I should have a bunch of baits there available....There are 8 vendors signed up at this point....Wiley, Newman, Baker, Ferris, Fat A.Z. So it should be a good show. I hope to see you there and thanks for all the kind words. I think this bait building/painting has been in me for a long time; I just now had an opportunity to move forward with it all and a God send in Andy Zomcik.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Very nice work. Those look fantastic!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Wow!
A double thumbs up, brother.


----------

